# Subaru Legacy and snow plow



## kaziukas (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello

Its possible to attach and use enough effectively snow plow with passanger car like Subaru Legacy 4WD ? I find only solotec in USA. Daes exist other producers of such snow plows ?


Kazimieras


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

There is no factory made type setup for the car, but one member on here did fabricate his own setup on his station wagon and it works well for him. So basically if you can fab something up you can make one, if not, your pretty much sol.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

Dug, Just go out and buy a real truck!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

in the 80's subaru offered a plow for the 4wd cars. matter of fact my local dealer still uses one.
john


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*Omg*

_*Its back again*_  Kidding if you got some welding rod and some tools it can be done ...:waving:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DugHD said:


> here ya go


that has got to be the sickest thing ive seen in a while


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Where in Maine is that thing?

-Thann


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

I think this has it all beat...lol...and it is actually used to push snow at the shopping center it's parked in...maybe with flat tire and all!!!


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Must admit it the driver has great visibility for those busy lots LOL


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

How about this? This is my baby.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/stuffdeer/100_2285.jpg

-Thann


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/stuffdeer/100_2322.jpg

-Thann


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/stuffdeer/100_2291.jpg

-Thann


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/stuffdeer/100_2287.jpg

-Thann


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/stuffdeer/100_2286.jpg

-Thann


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought I've seen it all...but that's sweet...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Yeah, nice plow rig. I mean golf cart.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Just go buy a beast like this......http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15659&d=1140194365


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

The golf cart is only my toy, or hobby. I own a large fleet of real trucks, and I plow city roads, but this is my toy.

-Thann


----------

